# White Python Guards



## Saladmander (12 mo ago)

Does anybody use these?
Tried to email but no reply
The measurements read larger than usual guards, but I don't know if that is including the fittings etc.

I need to know if they fit with use of prorep 80w infrared heat projectors


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

I’ve used these in the past, think I’ve still got a couple kicking about in the garage 🤔

I know the White Python white low profile ceramic is the only ceramic that will fit in these as the fittings are built in & the whole unit is designed to be low profile.

i personally think they are a great idea, but the quality is crap as they use 2 self taping screws screwed into a thin piece of aluminium that hold the bottom grille in place. This junk cos the screws strip the thread out causing the grille to come loose & fall out. Which is not good as the ceramic heat element is exposed!!!!

If you want dimensions, I can always go check my ones, *IF *I haven’t thrown them away that is?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I have heard bad things about the quality of these. I would have thought the 80w heat projectors would fit in the 210mm Komodo guards.

If not there is always the XXL Lucky reptile ones. 










These are huge! I use them for the really large Philips IR PAR38 bulbs I use for all the larger animals. However I have to modify the guards as I find the way they are held together too flimsy for the XL snakes I am heating. They just knock them off, very odd, unsure why they have been made so big, which you would assume is for use with big lamps which would be in a big enclosure for a big animal, and then the animal can just pull it down!


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> I have heard bad things about the quality of these. I would have thought the 80w heat projectors would fit in the 210mm Komodo guards.


Plus they are bloody expensive! You don’t mind paying strong money for a good quality product. I’ve also had it where the White Python ceramics, the contact terminal on the ceramic breaks up & gets stuck in the holder causing it to short out & blow fuses.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Same opinion.
I am not a fan of White Python especially the slimline ceramic.

There is a good reason why most ceramic bulbs have a longer neck - so they don’t overheat. Reduce the length and stick a reflector there = allows whole thing to overheat.
Overheating contacts melting.
Poor finish with sharp edges on guards.
Rubbish quality wiring.
I have a couple of guards sitting idle in storage. 

I emailed the manufacturer about a couple of issues; they did not even acknowledge my message.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

My preferred bulb holder and guard is Komodo.
Guard is good unless you have small snakes ( have heard of baby corn snakes climbing inside the guard enclosure.


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

Swindinian said:


> I emailed the manufacturer about a couple of issues; they did not even acknowledge my message.


REALLY….. I was going to contact them & moan about the quality of their product. I bought 2 as I liked how low profile they were & suited my 18” high vivs. I paid £36 each for them & I undid the screws to run wire & it literally feel apart straight away. Total waste of money & totally disappointed!!


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

I have bought the low profile ceramics and guards and threw them in the bin as soon as I tested them five minutes. Despite using thermostats etc. they got so hot I lost some skin and now got a scar. I will not put them anywhere near a living creature again. And yes, the quality in general is shocking. very thin material (the holder that is) where the guard is secured with a self tapping screw. Which means you essentially can mount the guard once and after that the screws are just falling out ...


----------



## Saladmander (12 mo ago)

Cripes, thanks all.
I'll probably avoid them then (especially for the price!)

Does anybody have a big lucky reptile one that they'd be able to measure, please?

The largest bulb here is the one I'm trying to fit.
Prorep 80w DHP > Arcadia 80w DHP > 60w spot bulb


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Saladmander said:


> Does anybody have a big lucky reptile one that they'd be able to measure, please?


26 x 16 x 18 cm


----------

